# Bike vs Running



## aqua2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Which do you think is the best way to loose more fat, biking 45 mins daily or jogging two miles? And the difference between those two is significantly?


----------



## K1 (Jan 20, 2012)

aqua2000 said:


> Which do you think is the best way to loose more fat, biking 45 mins daily or jogging two miles? And the difference between those two is significantly?



I would always prefer biking over running, as in my opinion, it is much less stress on the knees and hips.....


----------



## gavin (Jan 24, 2012)

aqua2000 said:


> Which do you think is the best way to loose more fat, biking 45 mins daily or jogging two miles? And the difference between those two is significantly?



I would go with the jogging IMO.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 25, 2012)

k1* said:


> I would always prefer biking over running, as in my opinion, it is much less stress on the knees and hips.....



I hate to run,,,kills my knee's. When I do run its cardio burst training and/or sprints.


----------



## IMzual (Jan 25, 2012)

any form of cardio is good, as long as you keep your heart rate right and the length of cardio


----------



## slippery (Jan 26, 2012)

bike for me!


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 26, 2012)

ALIN said:


> I hate to run,,,kills my knee's. When I do run its cardio burst training and/or sprints.



Same here.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2012)

k1* said:


> I would always prefer biking over running, as in my opinion, it is much less stress on the knees and hips.....



Ditto.  Running can put undue stress on the arches, shins, knees and hips.  Plus you'll get lots of stimulation to the outer thigh (vastus lateralis) which gives a nice 'sweep' to the thigh from biking.  If you're road biking, stand up on those pedals on hills and work the entire hip/glute structure from a different angle and intensity.  Biking always has my vote.


----------



## vice69 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think running is better but biking works too, just mix it up.


----------



## FIZE (Jan 31, 2012)

Bike for me too. Biking less impact on the knees.


----------



## 1toX (Feb 1, 2012)

gavin said:


> I would go with the jogging IMO.



same here


----------



## Fabian (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Aqua,
I will prefer running over cycling as it increase heart and lungs health and oxygen inhaled gives great energy specially to your joints. Running promotes muscular development, blood circulation system and reduce high blood pressure.


----------



## Avary (May 23, 2012)

Hi aqua2000,
Bike for me as well as it burns calories, boost metabolism and helps in reducing weight. It builds strength, tone muscles and improves heart health. It increase stamina, reduces stress and improves coordination.


----------



## Chalmer (Jul 3, 2012)

I will prefer biking over running as biking as it improves coordination and cardiovascular fitness. Biking strengthens the immune system and reduces body weight, builds strength and tone muscles. Biking increase stamina and eat up calories.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Aqua,
Running for me as running makes our heart and lungs strong and reduce the risk of depression, cardiovascular disease and certain types of cancer. Running promotes muscular development and improve blood circulation system. Oxygen inhaled while running give great strength to joints.


----------



## woods78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Curtis said:


> Hello Aqua,
> Running for me as running makes our heart and lungs strong and reduce the risk of depression, cardiovascular disease and certain types of cancer. Running promotes muscular development and improve blood circulation system. Oxygen inhaled while running give great strength to joints.



great input man.:yeahthat:


----------

